# Fish Oil



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the VET gave Chico some Fish Oil pills awhile ago and since then his fur seems to be smoother and not course-feeling. I am almost out of them and instead of going back to them, can't I buy over the counter Fish Oil and be just as good as their 'over-priced' Fish Oil? the bottle says one pill is 600MG.

what brand do you buy? is there anything I need to watch for when buying Fish Oil for his coat?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can get them right at Walmart, it's like $6ish per BIG bottle and they are 1000 mg pills...that's what I have used lately and they are great. I poke a little hole in the pill and squirt it on their food.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also buy the Wal-Mart pills... I give it 3x a week. I am pretty sure they are 1000mg.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

NICE!!! glad to know there are other alternatives..... 

I was told to give Chico the 600mg pill once a day... they said that was 'for his weight' and was correct dosage.... so giving the 1000mg 3X week is OK or does anyone give everyday?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I give it about 5 times a week, sometimes 4. The other days I give either coconut oil or olive oil. 

None of mine have ever had a problem w/ the 1000mg dose and some are fairly small.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, I think I'm going to try this too. I just can't stomach the thought of cutting up a whole fish with head and everything....and, then watching doggies wolf it down....ugh...and gross... although I know so good, I mean, fish are friends too! lol.... I'm kinda queezy around meat and just food in general.....for now, I like packaged raw, I'm going to have to grow into chopping up meat and bones, I don't even have a meat cleaver, peanut butter sandwich anyone? lol...... oops, I meant guinea pig sandwish... NOT!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I also used the Walmart 1200 mg with Omega 3 fish oil and put one gel cap in every batch of Honest Kitchen I make.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Even WalMart is pricey compared to what we pay, lol... we get 30 capsules of the 1000mg for just $1.00 at the Dollar Tree. Since we have 5 dogs that we give it to, we go through quite a bit so paying a dollar is very reasonable lol!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, I agree with everyone. Just get the human fish oil caps and poke a hole and squeeze out. I use one pill 3 times a week. You can also give canned sardines or salmon if you want for the omega 3's and most dogs love them.  (I get the ones canned in water, give one sardine and freeze the other 3 for another time.)


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow great idea. The sardines. So she can get vitamin d too. I gotta try that! Later of course.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I get mine at Costco. 
Hubby, myself & the pups all take it!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I give the sardines in olive oil once a week---I split the can between 2 pups, so they get 2ish fish and half the oil in the can.

Then every morning they get some sort of oil, usually flax, coconut or wheat germ during the week days and salmon oil (grizzly brand) on the weekends.

Our coats are wonderful, as well as skin, nails etc...


----------

